# TRON 2 (TR2N0) trailer posted online



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Someone snuck a camera into a theater and recorded the trailer for TR2N.

The video quality is not the greatest but the trailer shows that TRON got a major makeover.

Cant wait for the movie to hit the theaters. (But I think that we have a long wait for that.)

Bootleg Tron 2 Trailer Is Out In the Wild

Cleaned up video link.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x692m3_tr2n-cleaned-up-001_fun

Sorry for the typeo, it should be TR2N in the thread's title.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Talk about a long wait! IMDB has a blank page for it, with 2010 as the release date!

I loved Tron when it came out, and while the teaser trailer was a cool, it was a little too "dark" for me. Maybe just the nature of the bootleg material ...


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Is Tron 2 going to be a remake ?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks to me like a sequel, given Jeff Bridges visage (grayer hair, goatee, etc.)


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

According to here it will be released in 2011.

http://www.cinematical.com/2008/02/29/disney-to-release-tron-2-and-pirates-4-in-2011/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Awesome! Already can't wait!


----------

